# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  What guppy strain is this?

## stormhawk

As per thread title, I'm trying to determine what strain this fancy guppy is. Reminds me of an Endler, but it's probably a cross between Endler and a fancy guppy strain. If someone knows the name of the strain, let me know.  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

oh no! a gupdler.

----------


## stormhawk

It was pretty so I took the pair home.  :Laughing:

----------


## hyun007

I believed it it is painted.
Saw tetra with similiar colouring on them in Bangkok wholeseller, the seller told me that the fish have been painted.

So, even if it produce offspring, it will not have the colour that you see.

----------


## TyroneGenade

This is probably an Endler x Moscow black guppy. Probably just an experiment and no strain name attached. Very nice looking fish. Still don't like Endler hybrids though...

----------


## stormhawk

According to AdrianHD's site, he of www.swampriveraquatics.com, this strain is a Red Chest Endler x Peacock Tuxedo Guppy. He calls it the Hybrid Tuxedo "Endler". A picture of the strain can be found here:

http://swampriveraquatics.com/db2/00...s/Copyof82.jpg

Apparently the one I have, must have been line bred for a long time, because all the males I saw at the LFS had pretty nice orange-red "sword" lines along the top and bottom edges of the tail. In any case, I like this strain a lot, even if it's a hybrid. Always had a soft soft for "dual sword" guppies, in this case this strain.  :Laughing:

----------


## elmo

> As per thread title, I'm trying to determine what strain this fancy guppy is. Reminds me of an Endler, but it's probably a cross between Endler and a fancy guppy strain. If someone knows the name of the strain, let me know.


Bro,mind sharing where you got it from? Interested to get 1 pair myself too. :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

I got them from C328. Was expecting them to be cheaper, but the price is reasonable for a pair. I only recall seeing about 6 pairs for sale in the bags near the desk area in the store. There might have been more. First time I saw this strain for sale there so I took a pair home. Very active too.  :Grin:

----------


## teowxu

hi if i'm not wrong its been labelled as japan red black strain(in chinese) at y618.. for more information you can try dropping by in y618 to take a look or ask the aunties there...

----------


## stormhawk

Thanks for the information teowxu. Perhaps the Japanese improved on AdrianHD's fish.  :Laughing: 

The black area is not fully black however. At the edges, it is a very dark blue.

----------

